Ask HN: Does the Android phones are slowed down over time as well? - vasili111
======
codegladiator
Can't imagine it being a possibility because of so many variants and custom
ROMs available. I am sure the ROM developers, kernel developers would have
noticed something odd.

------
Sevii
I don’t know about slowdowns. Of my androids the nexus 4 I cracked the screen
and the nexus 5 bricked itself after 2 years.

